# Great and Cheap Orchestrion courses



## ed buller (Jan 8, 2021)

Morning:

Highly recommended and currently the price of Starbucks Latte ( grande) and Muffin ( eat in ) 









Karleen Heong | Composer, Music Teacher, Programmer| Udemy


Karleen Heong is a Udemy instructor with educational courses available for enrollment. Check out the latest courses taught by Karleen Heong




www.udemy.com





Both her Orchestration 1 and 2 courses are excellent . 

Best

e


----------



## NothingToHide (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the hint! But you shouldn’t buy at Starbucks ... support small businesses instead of wage slavery. Besides, the coffee is no good!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 8, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Morning:
> 
> Highly recommended and currently the price of Starbucks Latte ( grande) and Muffin ( eat in )
> 
> ...


Great to know, I have the strings course, but I am still going through some theory classes before I get to it.

Just got the woodwinds as well.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 8, 2021)

NothingToHide said:


> Thanks for the hint! But you shouldn’t buy at Starbucks ... support small businesses instead of wage slavery. Besides, the coffee is no good!


i don't ! illustrative purposes only. I get beans from Italy and grind em and make about 5 espressos a day

best

e


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 8, 2021)

20 dollars is 20 dollars, purchased. 

don't think i need the first one, but I'd gladly pay double the sale price just for the woodwinds.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 8, 2021)

I have both her Strings and Composing for Video Games courses. I don't know, maybe I gave up on it too early but the Strings course was basically Rimsky-Korsakov's book and just as bland. The info is correct and worth the price of admission, however. I'll have to give it another shot.

The Composing for Games course, however, just slapped me in the face. The example tracks are just so bad. I gave up pretty soon after the character theme. I guess you get what you pay for with that one.


----------



## cet34f (Jan 8, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> I have both her Strings and Composing for Video Games courses. I don't know, maybe I gave up on it too early but the Strings course was basically Rimsky-Korsakov's book and just as bland. The info is correct and worth the price of admission, however. I'll have to give it another shot.
> 
> The Composing for Games course, however, just slapped me in the face. The example tracks are just so bad. I gave up pretty soon after the character theme. I guess you get what you pay for with that one.


Do you have other recommended game music courses? They are so scarce.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 8, 2021)

cet34f said:


> Do you have other recommended game music courses? They are so scarce.



Sadly, no. If you find something decent, hit me up.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 8, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> I gave up pretty soon after the character theme. I guess you get what you pay for with that one.


I enjoyed that course..you're not there to listen to her music, but to write your own..I wound up writing a lot of pieces with that course, and she teaches you the Unity game engine to a working level. Steven Melin has several game courses on Udemy that are pretty good.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 8, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> have both her Strings and Composing for Video Games courses. I don't know, maybe I gave up on it too early but the Strings course was basically Rimsky-Korsakov's book and just as bland. The info is correct and worth the price of admission, however. I'll have to give it another shot.


I would. The woodwinds course has an analysis of The Rite Of Spring Introduction......it's still broad strokes but £9.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

best

e


----------



## Crowe (Jan 8, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> I enjoyed that course..you're not there to listen to her music, but to write your own.



Perhaps not. But my gut reaction to that was 'If you can't be arsed to illustrate your point with a decent composition I can't trust you to know what you're talking about'. Why would I want to learn from someone who appears to write worse compositions than I do? And I'm not very good.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 8, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> Why would I want to learn from someone who appears to write worse compositions than I do? And I'm not very good


I can see your point, but since you paid for the course, see if you can derive anything beneficial to you..Personally, as I mentioned, I found being guided through the use of the Unity game engine and how to incorporate music into game levels quite useful..


----------



## Crowe (Jan 8, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> I can see your point, but since you paid for the course, see if you can derive anything beneficial to you..Personally, as I mentioned, I found being guided through the use of the Unity game engine and how to incorporate music into game levels quite useful..



Yeah, I didn't make it to that point and that *does* sound very interesting. I'll revisit her courses soon and report back afterwards.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 8, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> Why would I want to learn from someone who appears to write worse compositions than I do?


Hmm, would be worth mentioning that in art especially - things can be learned from the weirdest places... but regarding technical skill - it's kind of a bad way to look at it. 

Just imagine this: Most top level athletes are not trained by people better than them - typically not even people close to as good as them. Some people are just better at teaching than they are at doing - just like some people are excellent at doing but not excellent at teaching. My favorite composers might not be able to teach worth a shit.


----------



## lgmcben (Jan 8, 2021)

Karleen is a great teacher. Her videogame music course was my first ever music education. Here's what I came up with while studying her videogame music course:



Note: Of course it's extremely ametuerish. But that's from a guy who knew absolutely nothing about music composition before starting the course. (and those are all made with free DSK samples)

Note to Karleen if she ever stumbled upon this thread:
Hey, I actually finished this piece! :D (her facebook group became so busy that she, understandably, didn't have enough time to go over every student's submissions.)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 8, 2021)

I tried thinkspace courses and they are really informative. I bought their music theory, how to write music and how to score for film courses and they really helped me compose. I also bought their cinematic orchestration course which didn't work for me, I felt it was an old course that needs updating, obviously the theory remains the same but the layout, videos and explanations seemed it came from the 80's and there are many courses available out there with a more modern feel end explanation. Download the demo to get a feel.

Chris Siu looks very interesting and I now wish I had signed up for his course but got a great discount on thinkspace over the holidays so I went that route. As a side note, I have applied the thinkspace music theory course to my orchestral writing and it has helped me quite a lot so if you dont have much music theory (which I dont) this could be a more cost effective way to grow your compositions.


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 8, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> Why would I want to learn from someone who appears to write worse compositions than I do? And I'm not very good.





Shiirai said:


> the Strings course was basically Rimsky-Korsakov's book and just as bland.



How ironic it is that Stravinsky was almost exclusively taught by that bland author Rimsky Korsakov, who only once or twice wrote something at his pupil's level. Funny how these things work sometimes...

EDIT: To be clear, I am not endorsing her course, and it would be nice to see what, if any, qualifications she has in this area. If this is a popular digest of Rimsky book, good for her!


----------



## ed buller (Jan 8, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> How ironic it is that Stravinsky was almost exclusively taught by that bland author Rimsky Korsakov, who only once or twice wrote something at his pupil's level. Funny how these things work sometimes...


I actually muse on this almost daily. I think Rimsky was an amazing composer in some ways yet most of his output was bland and dated. But a few pieces were extraordinary. And his fascination with Octatonicism was potentially exciting. Yet his OCD would always take over and his obsessive need for symmetry and neatness would interfere. He famously said of debussy " One should avoid his music or you might end up liking it!" sums him up............... and yet he taught Stravinsky !

best

e


----------



## youngpokie (Jan 9, 2021)

ed buller said:


> I think Rimsky was an amazing composer in some ways yet most of his output was bland and dated. But a few pieces were extraordinary. And his fascination with Octatonicism was potentially exciting. Yet his OCD would always take over and his obsessive need for symmetry and neatness would interfere. He famously said of debussy " One should avoid his music or you might end up liking it!" sums him up............... and yet he taught Stravinsky !
> 
> best
> 
> e



Agree. I went through an intense "Rimsky period" and still think his opera suites, May Night and Scheherazade are pure magic of color. 

But he made a very conscious decision to reject Western European compositional technique, especially development, and to work on the folkloric paradigm instead - and wasn't really able to take it anywhere. 

His pupils did, though, including Stravinsky... as well as his famous admirers, Ravel and Debussy.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 9, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Agree. I went through an intense "Rimsky period" and still think his opera suites, May Night and Scheherazade are pure magic of color.
> 
> But he made a very conscious decision to reject Western European compositional technique, especially development, and to work on the folkloric paradigm instead - and wasn't really able to take it anywhere.
> 
> His pupils did, though, including Stravinsky... as well as his famous admirers, Ravel and Debussy.


he was obsessed with Russian Nationalism. And with the mighty handful wanted everything to sound "Russian !".......Stravinsky was smart enough to spot the stuff coming out of Paris needed examining in detail. Are you familiar with ANTAR ?...It's got some fantastic moments. 

best
e


----------



## damcry (Jan 9, 2021)

Here’s another one , quite interesting : 









The Secrets of Orchestration


Easy way of orchestration in 3 steps. You will learn how to orchestrate same melody in different textures!




www.udemy.com


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 9, 2021)

damcry said:


> Here’s another one , quite interesting :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the English is hard to follow at times, the course seems quite interesting. Unique from what I've seen in terms of walking through the orchestration process for a particular piano piece across various instrument combinations in detail.


----------



## damcry (Jan 9, 2021)

I bought for 20usd a few months ago, and really worth it.
I like his practical approach


----------



## el-bo (Jan 9, 2021)

Not a course, per se. However, I think you'll find a lot of tips from this playlist


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 9, 2021)

^ ah Metheny's amazing Orchestrion project, this guy is so brilliant and way way beyond any $14 orchestration course!


----------



## Laddy (Jan 10, 2021)

I just bought a one year access pass for Ask audio (48$). I see there are a few orchestration / synthestration courses there. Are they worth watching?


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 10, 2021)

Laddy said:


> I just bought a one year access pass for Ask audio (48$). I see there are a few orchestration / synthestration courses there. Are they worth watching?


Yes
The one about Mood/Colors and the Realism one


----------



## Laddy (Jan 10, 2021)

Max Bonsi said:


> Yes
> The one about Mood/Colors and the Realism one


Ok, thanks. I found the Realism one, but not the Mood/Colors.


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 10, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Ok, thanks. I found the Realism one, but not the Mood/Colors.











Creating Moods and Styles Tutorial & Online Course - Music Scoring 101 Training Video By Ask.Video


LA composer Gary Guttman is a master at composing music for visuals. In this scoring course, he explains the essence of his craft. If you want to learn how to s




ask.video


----------



## ed buller (Jan 10, 2021)

Max Bonsi said:


> Creating Moods and Styles Tutorial & Online Course - Music Scoring 101 Training Video By Ask.Video
> 
> 
> LA composer Gary Guttman is a master at composing music for visuals. In this scoring course, he explains the essence of his craft. If you want to learn how to s
> ...


This is a really good course for beginners. It's broad strokes but the info is very valuable. You'll pick up a few tips and see how it's done. 

best

ed


----------



## widescreen (Jan 10, 2021)

Max Bonsi said:


> Creating Moods and Styles Tutorial & Online Course - Music Scoring 101 Training Video By Ask.Video
> 
> 
> LA composer Gary Guttman is a master at composing music for visuals. In this scoring course, he explains the essence of his craft. If you want to learn how to s
> ...


Damn, the above is as far as I can see the only one that is not at Ask.Audio, but only at Ask.Video. I have only an Ask.Audio Pass, the login doesn't work at Ask.Video. Or is there any possibility I can get that course over Ask.Audio?
Strange why the rest of their videos seem to be exact equal, only that one is missing out.

Or am I blind and have overlooked it?


----------



## damcry (Jan 10, 2021)

ed buller said:


> This is a really good course for beginners. It's broad strokes but the info is very valuable. You'll pick up a few tips and see how it's done.
> 
> best
> 
> ed


+1 , this one is very good ( for beginners +)


----------



## ed buller (Jan 10, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Damn, the above is as far as I can see the only one that is not at Ask.Audio, but only at Ask.Video. I have only an Ask.Audio Pass, the login doesn't work at Ask.Video. Or is there any possibility I can get that course over Ask.Audio?
> Strange why the rest of their videos seem to be exact equal, only that one is missing out.
> 
> Or am I blind and have overlooked it?











Creating Moods and Styles Tutorial & Online Course - Music Scoring 101 Training Video By Ask.Video


LA composer Gary Guttman is a master at composing music for visuals. In this scoring course, he explains the essence of his craft. If you want to learn how to s




ask.video





works fine

e


----------



## widescreen (Jan 10, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Creating Moods and Styles Tutorial & Online Course - Music Scoring 101 Training Video By Ask.Video
> 
> 
> LA composer Gary Guttman is a master at composing music for visuals. In this scoring course, he explains the essence of his craft. If you want to learn how to s
> ...



But the link still goes to Ask.Video, not Ask.Audio. And that is what I'm asking about, because my Ask.Audio subscription does not work at Ask.Video.

Do you have a link for Ask.Audio?


----------



## ed buller (Jan 10, 2021)

widescreen said:


> But the link still goes to Ask.Video, not Ask.Audio. And that is what I'm asking about, because my Ask.Audio subscription does not work at Ask.Video.
> 
> Do you have a link for Ask.Audio?


i'ts a video course. Only available at ASK.VIDEO...I guess

best

e


----------



## widescreen (Jan 10, 2021)

ed buller said:


> i'ts a video course. Only available at ASK.VIDEO...I guess
> 
> best
> 
> e


When you go through the courses of both platforms you will acknowledge, that they have the same courses. They nearly look the same. They both belong to Nonlinear Education.
The only course that seems to differ between them is the mentioned above.
So I asked people who probably know if there is any possibility to find it on Ask.Audio or to use the account from there to login in Ask.Video.

If you only guess about it, then you know as much as I do. 😉


----------



## ed buller (Jan 10, 2021)

widescreen said:


> When you go through the courses of both platforms you will acknowledge, that they have the same courses. They nearly look the same. They both belong to Nonlinear Education.
> The only course that seems to differ between them is the mentioned above.
> So I asked people who probably know if there is any possibility to find it on Ask.Audio or to use the account from there to login in Ask.Video.
> 
> If you only guess about it, then you know as much as I do. 😉


I am trying to help you...Being a smartass somewhat dampens my enthusiasm :

This is the only bit of it I can find on ASK AUDIO. Just one of the lesson. I respectively (and with understandable trepidation ) suggest you buy it from Ask Video. It IS worth it 

best
ed


----------



## widescreen (Jan 11, 2021)

ed buller said:


> I am trying to help you...Being a smartass somewhat dampens my enthusiasm :
> 
> This is the only bit of it I can find on ASK AUDIO. Just one of the lesson. I respectively (and with understandable trepidation ) suggest you buy it from Ask Video. It IS worth it
> 
> ...


Forgive me, if I sounded harsh. The actual times seem stressful to me. 
As I now know after testing every possibility, I have to really register again on Ask.Video (or MacProVideo, as they seem to have the 100% identical portfolio just under another label).
So poor, as all Ask.Audio content is included in theirs and I subscribed to Ask.Audio just one week ago.

But, as essence: The course on its own seems VERY useful, so another 25-30$ gone  (depending on the model I choose)...


----------



## ed buller (Jan 11, 2021)

widescreen said:


> But, as essence: The course on its own seems VERY useful, so another 25-30$ gone  (depending on the model I choose)...


it's really Money well spent. It's worth every penny .

best

e


----------



## Laddy (Jan 11, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Forgive me, if I sounded harsh. The actual times seem stressful to me.
> As I now know after testing every possibility, I have to really register again on Ask.Video (or MacProVideo, as they seem to have the 100% identical portfolio just under another label).
> So poor, as all Ask.Audio content is included in theirs and I subscribed to Ask.Audio just one week ago.
> 
> But, as essence: The course on its own seems VERY useful, so another 25-30$ gone  (depending on the model I choose)...


A little tip: All the courses on ask.video are also on macprovideo, and they allow you to watch 5 videos for free every day. So you can watch that course over 4 days if you want.









Creating Moods and Styles Tutorial & Online Course - Music Scoring 101 Training Video By macProVideo.com


LA composer Gary Guttman is a master at composing music for visuals. In this scoring course, he explains the essence of his craft. If you want to learn how to s




macprovideo.com


----------



## widescreen (Jan 11, 2021)

Laddy said:


> A little tip: All the courses on ask.video are also on macprovideo, and they allow you to watch 5 videos for free every day. So you can watch that course over 4 days if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I didn't know the 5 would be reset after a day. That would definitely do it for me, THANKS!! 😃👍


----------



## Pier (Jan 11, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Highly recommended and currently the price of Starbucks Latte ( grande) and Muffin ( eat in )


Not sure where you buy your coffee and muffins but here the courses are $80


----------



## Markrs (Jan 11, 2021)

Pier said:


> Not sure where you buy your coffee and muffins but here the courses are $80


As they are Udemy courses they are regularly reduced to between, $10-$15. Never pay full price on Udemy


----------



## ed buller (Jan 12, 2021)

Pier said:


> Not sure where you buy your coffee and muffins but here the courses are $80


Ouch !!!!...It was 9.99..............

e


----------



## Pier (Jan 12, 2021)

Markrs said:


> As they are Udemy courses they are regularly reduced to between, $10-$15. Never pay full price on Udemy


I know, I was just joking a bit


----------



## ed buller (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Pier (Jan 12, 2021)

ed buller said:


>



I've never tried Jamaican Blue Mountain but I tried (and roasted) some Geisha and I ended up concluding I have quite a conventional coffee taste. I just enjoy the taste of classic espresso.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 12, 2021)

it's too nice...and far too expensive.....I'm happy with


----------

